# cranberry orange butter



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 cup of butter
1/3 cup whole cranberry sauce
2 tb sweet ornage marmalade

in a mixing bow beat butter until creamed.

gradually fold in cranberry sauce and marmalade until well combined. 

Wrap in plastic or store in covered container and chill.


----------

